# Envoyer un fichier a mon ipad via bluetooth



## Keikoku (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis sur un mac non synchronisé avec mon ipad (c'est volontaire, je n'ai pas envie de le faire)

Je voulais profiter de bluetooth pour lui envoyer un fichier. Mais lorsque je le fais, l'imac me répond "Cet appareil n'offre pas les services requis"

Cela veut dire qu'on ne peut pas envoyer de fichier d'un imac à un ipad 2 via wifi?...

Merci d'avance!

PS: l'ipad est jumelé en bluetooth avec l'imac. De ce coté ci aucun problème.


----------



## Venel (21 Octobre 2011)

As-tu été faire un tour sur l'AppStore ? Je suis sûr que tu trouveras ton bonheur, en tout cas j'avais trouvé par le passé pour Windows


----------



## Keikoku (26 Octobre 2011)

Je n'en trouve pas de gratuites. Ça n'existe pas? :/


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Octobre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> Je n'en trouve pas de gratuites. Ça n'existe pas? :/



tout travail mérite salaire... A moins que tu sois disposé à aller au travail gratis, c'est la même chose pour les développeurs...

Pourquoi toujours tout vouloir gratuitement?


----------



## Keikoku (31 Octobre 2011)

d'après toi -.-


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> d'après toi -.-



dézolé de ne pas apporter de réponse... mais bravo pour cette réponse :râteau:


(même si le sujet porte évidemment à discussion!)


----------



## bricbroc (8 Février 2012)

Pareil de mon coté :
D'un mbp vers un galaxy S, transfert fichier en bluetooth : Ok
Du même mbp vers iPad : Ko
Pourquoi l'iPad n'a pas "les services requis" ?
Comment activer ces fameux services sur l'ardoise Apple ?


----------



## Le Mascou (9 Février 2012)

Si l'iPad est jailbreaké, dirigez vous vers le tweak "Celeste"


----------



## bricbroc (12 Février 2012)

jailbreaké ?


----------



## Le Mascou (13 Février 2012)

Google est ton ami


----------



## Keikoku (14 Février 2012)

S'il ne l'est pas?


----------



## bricbroc (14 Février 2012)

Je préfère que ce soit Apple qui fasse fonctionner le bluetooth nativement sur son appareil au lieu d'obliger le client a "jailbreaker" son matériel 

Après si Apple n'y arrive pas ils pourront toujours demander à Google un coup de main


----------



## lineakd (15 Février 2012)

@keikoku, le transfert de fichiers, tu le veux uniquement en bluetooth?


----------



## etidej (16 Février 2012)

Dans les parametres du Mac il faut activer le partage de fichier l me semble pour de l'echange Bluetooth 

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------

